# can I steal a little?



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

you need a bit of a bounty. it makes you feel it was all worth it.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Of course you can. You probably don't need that much for your winters anyway. Do keep in mind that if you were feeding sugar syrup during the dearth, it's not really honey that you will be consuming. I run topbar hives, and one 17" long comb by 9" gives me about 1 pound of liquid honey (16oz honey bottle) when everything is all strained and bottled.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you extract the frame, they'll probably have it refilled in a week or so if the golden rod, asters, etc. are still blooming in your area. Golden rod, boneset, aggeratum, asters, and swamp (thin leaf) sunflowers are just getting started good here. I extracted five supers last Friday and the bees have already repaired the uncapping damage and are refilling the frames. One frame for the beekeeper, six for the bees!


----------

